# Steam is having trouble connecting to the steam servers



## c141b2000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys,
New to this forum, and would appreciate any help you all could offer. I built this pc about 6 months ago and remember I had this same issue when I first went to install Steam. Now, I've had to reformat my hard drive and am having the same issue when trying to install Steam. When I try to login, it says "Steam is having trouble connecting to the steam servers". I've tried every trick I can find in forums: deleting the clientregistry.blob, running in tcp, reinstalling steam, etc. I am running windows 7, and just using windows firewall and microsoft security essentials. I've made sure the windows firewall settings are allowing Steam through. I do have a Belkin N750 DB router, but I've tried bypassing that and still no luck. I think I remember that last time it wasn't an issue with the router, but just some little setting, just can't remember what it was for the life of me! Oh and no issues connecting to the internet at all. Thank you for your time, hoping to get this resolved soon!


----------

